# Sheep Gives Birth to Human-Faced Lamb in Turkey



## Mephissto (Jan 18, 2010)

Creepy 

Opinions?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2010)

....

Cannot unsee.


----------



## K (Jan 18, 2010)

*Sacré bleu!!!*


----------



## Arishem (Jan 18, 2010)

Clearly this is the result of a man under the sway of evil powers who used dark magic to complete this bestial union.


----------



## Federer (Jan 18, 2010)

Apparently banging with (human) chicks isn't suited for everyone. 

Damn, it's gross.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats some hot shit right there


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 18, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> ....
> 
> Cannot unsee.



Me neither I guess that's what I get for being nosy


----------



## Vanity (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah I saw this...pretty weird deformity. :S


----------



## ragnara (Jan 18, 2010)

At least it's smiling.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 18, 2010)

Page didn't load...Thank the gods


----------



## Plot Hole (Jan 18, 2010)

What have I just seen?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2010)

The ignorant fuckers killed it? 

Poor little baby...


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 18, 2010)

ahh the wonders of messing with a picture and trying to pass it off as the real deal


----------



## Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The ignorant fuckers killed it?
> 
> Poor little baby...



Why is it that everytime something interesting shows up, it gets killed?


----------



## snoph (Jan 18, 2010)

Conan mentioned that in his monologue, but I thought it was just a lead in for a joke :amazed


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Mephissto (Jan 18, 2010)

Jagon Fox said:


> ahh the wonders of messing with a picture and trying to pass it off as the real deal



Dont doubt the human sheep


----------



## αce (Jan 18, 2010)

That sheep must've made a pact with the devil. There's no other explanation.


----------



## Nashima (Jan 18, 2010)

Insert rage guy here !!


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 18, 2010)

> In Zimbabwe, a goat gave birth to a similar youngster in September 2009. The mutant baby born with a human-like head stayed alive for several hours until the *frightened* village residents killed him.



Ehm...

I suppose they thought it was some sort of demon.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 18, 2010)

that's kinda scary
did they have to kill it though? [the other one] :<


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 18, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The ignorant fuckers killed it?
> 
> Poor little baby...



good thing too...

we have to preserve our evolutionary purity


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 18, 2010)

Skotty said:


> that's kinda scary
> did they have to kill it though? :<



What do you expect? They arent exactly the sharpest knife in the kitchen.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 18, 2010)

I wonder who the father was?


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 18, 2010)

Masaki said:


> I wonder who the father was?



People in third world countries are fucking animals all the time. You know. Thats not limited to third world countries. Theres a lot of people into fucking animals.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 18, 2010)

someone from nutbusters sheep fuckers anonymous


----------



## Mio (Jan 18, 2010)

And at the bottom of the page...


----------



## N120 (Jan 18, 2010)

Its half human, half sheep...it must be welsh!


----------



## Y (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Jin-E (Jan 18, 2010)

100 000 years from now, they will become the new Master race


----------



## Minorin (Jan 18, 2010)

Mononokehime?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2010)

And thats why one shouldn't have sex with animals.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you for the nightmares I'm going to have tonight


----------



## UX7 (Jan 18, 2010)

Why did they kill it? 

It could have grown up to be a Centaur :ho


----------



## Ceria (Jan 18, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> ....
> 
> Cannot unsee.



thanks, i think i will unsee now


----------



## Akatou (Jan 18, 2010)

Cor!! 




Minorin said:


> Mononokehime?



 yesssssss


----------



## Trias (Jan 18, 2010)

bad photoshop is bad.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 18, 2010)

W

T

F


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 18, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The ignorant fuckers killed it?
> 
> Poor little baby...



Why kill it? Damnit, I would have made money off the animal by showing him off to crowds.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh.  Fuck.  That.

I can't even begin to contemplate what this means...


----------



## Distance (Jan 18, 2010)

Seriously? Psh...


----------



## Jessica (Jan 18, 2010)

This is the weirdest thing I have seen all day. :x


----------



## Enclave (Jan 18, 2010)

Eh, it may not be a photoshop.  Odd deformities happen all the time, odds are eventually some of them are going to make some creature resemble another creature.  Nothing evil about it and no it wouldn't be the offspring of a human and a lamb (which is impossible for various genetic reasons), it's just how biology is.

I consider it quite fascinating.


----------



## saprobe (Jan 18, 2010)

Meh. That's nothing compared to human cyclopism:


----------



## Elias (Jan 18, 2010)

evil magick!!!111


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 18, 2010)

We know better, but you can't really blame the locals for believing it's the result of a man and a sheep breeding, it _does_ look like convincing evidence.


----------



## lazer (Jan 18, 2010)

What an abomination!! Destroy it, wrap it in flames and kill the mom too.


----------



## Tkae (Jan 18, 2010)

This is what happens when you fuck with genetics.

We need to stop scientists before they start making humans with the heads of sheep 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one who noticed the implications this has on the relationship between humans and sheep?

You know, like in the materalistic and conformist sense?


----------



## Pipe (Jan 18, 2010)

dude wtf why did you post that shit, now I will have nightmares


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

Someone should make that picture their avatar. I'm thinking picture of the year 2010. 

Oddly enough, this thing seems to have a lot of religious symbolism. But I would have called it fake if it didn't happen before and they talked about villagers killing it. (which seems like the response some people might have)


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 18, 2010)

Jagon Fox said:


> ahh the wonders of messing with a picture and trying to pass it off as the real deal



Lol are you seriously doubting this right now. Just...watever


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

lol, creepy.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 18, 2010)

Why'd they kill it?!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

This just in...exclusive pictures of the father: 



The proof is undeniable.


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 18, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Why'd they kill it?! :sob



As much as I hate religious hoop-la, that thing is an abomination and had to be killed with fire.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jan 18, 2010)

I will think tonight whether I should open the link or not.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

Kind of a big deal said:


> We know better, but you can't really blame the locals for believing it's the result of a man and a sheep breeding, it _does_ look like convincing evidence.





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Why'd they kill it?!



Welcome to failing at reading comprehension 101. 

If you read and understood what was being said, the thing was born DEAD. First line people: 



> A sheep gave birth to a dead lamb with a human-like face. The calf was born in a village not far from the city of Izmir, Turkey.



The creature that was killed by villagers and burned was somewhere else in September of last year. 

The picture also proves this one was not furless and not burned. 

This is the other incident.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh.....well, they shouldn't have killed the other baby animal either.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish It had lived, we'll never know If it could talk


----------



## Mephissto (Jan 18, 2010)

Lo$tris said:


> I will think tonight whether I should open the link or not.



It isn't too scary. Go ahead.


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 18, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> But it was a baby! It didn't do anything _wrong_!



Yeah well, that's a discussion for another time


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> But it was a baby! It didn't do anything _wrong_!



It was born dead. What it did wrong was not being born alive...


----------



## lazer (Jan 18, 2010)

Great, now i'm doubting my origins as a human, like maybe, aliens made us through some experiment like that sheep thing and left the planet. Or maybe a bunch of unknown different prehistoric species mated and made us hybrids in the process. Fire is the best cure in these situations.


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 18, 2010)

I just noticed that human cyclops picture on the third page and I don't have to wonder why people aren't quoting it. FUCKING christ


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like food.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 18, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> dude wtf why did you post that shit, now I will have nightmares



I've seen worse. It actually looks very sweet.


----------



## xpeed (Jan 18, 2010)

The hell?


----------



## Y (Jan 18, 2010)

Oujisama said:


> I just noticed that human cyclops picture on the third page and I don't have to wonder why people aren't quoting it. FUCKING christ



Forced amnesia?


----------



## Frieza (Jan 18, 2010)

Did they find the father?


----------



## Psycho (Jan 18, 2010)

this one is far more creepy


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 18, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The ignorant fuckers killed it?
> 
> Poor little baby...


No it's still alive think.  They killed a similiat looking goat in zimbabwe a year ago.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

For the last time, this one was *born dead,* the first line of the article says so, the part at the end was a separate incident in Africa last year in September.


----------



## lazer (Jan 18, 2010)

They should at least let it graze the meadow before killing it, tbh.


----------



## abcd (Jan 18, 2010)

I remembered FMA where the guy creates a chimera from his daughter and her dog  ... I wont sleep tonight


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jan 18, 2010)

according to some people in this thread the sheep was born dead then the villagers killed it.


----------



## Mai (Jan 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

Robot-Overlord said:


> according to some people in this thread the sheep was born dead then the villagers killed it.


Just goes to show you reading comprehension is dead.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 18, 2010)

WHAT DID I JUST SEE ?


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 18, 2010)

From the article said:
			
		

> The governor of the province where the ugly goat was born said that the little goat was the fruit of unnatural relationship between the female goat and a man.



IT IS NOT POSSIBLE TO IMPREGNATE A GOAT WITH HUMAN SPERM. WHY DO PEOPLE NOT UNDERSTAND THIS?

Alright, rage aside, it's pretty creepy and quite a shame that scientists and researchers weren't able to get their hands on the specimen before the [obviously] superstitious citizens burnt the animal corpse.


----------



## saprobe (Jan 18, 2010)

Robot-Overlord said:


> according to some people in this thread the sheep was born dead then the villagers killed it.


Maybe it was born _un_dead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> IT IS NOT POSSIBLE TO IMPREGNATE A GOAT WITH HUMAN SPERM. WHY DO PEOPLE NOT UNDERSTAND THIS?
> 
> Alright, rage aside, it's pretty creepy and quite a shame that scientists and researchers weren't able to get their hands on the specimen before the [obviously] superstitious citizens burnt the animal corpse.



.

The corpse is in the picture, its not burnt. The incident with the burned animal was seperate! Reread the article, it's pretty easy to see that if the thing was born dead it'd be hard for them to burn it after killing it.



> A sheep gave birth to a dead lamb with a human-like face. The calf was born in a village not far from the city of Izmir, Turkey...
> 
> ...In Zimbabwe, a goat gave birth to a similar youngster in September 2009. The mutant baby born with a human-like head stayed alive for several hours until the frightened village residents killed him...
> 
> ...The locals burnt the body of the little goat, and biologists had no chance to study the rare mutation.



It's not even the same goddamn animal.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Aokiji (Jan 18, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The ignorant fuckers killed it?
> 
> Poor little baby...



errm, I eat those little babies for lunch. 

Other than that, you're right. Motherfuckers shouldn't be allowed to vote.



♠Ace♠ said:


> That sheep must've made a pact with the devil. There's no other explanation.



There is.

That thing is Allon's little brother.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 18, 2010)

I do not know why they mentioned Turkey.  Did they think that the more animal names they managed to stuff in the title, the more grotesque and interesting?


----------



## ez (Jan 18, 2010)

don't really see how that pic resembles a standard human face


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just goes to show you reading comprehension is dead.


I'll admit I skimmed the article and mostly looked at the sheep.


----------



## April (Jan 18, 2010)

Some human had sex with a sheep. 



ewwwww


----------



## abcd (Jan 18, 2010)

@ CTK 

 most of us were kind of scarred by those pics to actually read the whole thing and process it


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 18, 2010)

Holy shit


----------



## lazer (Jan 18, 2010)

Why did they kill it, they had no right


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 18, 2010)

That's just wrong.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2010)

Genetic defect, stillborn, etc etc etc...

There was a "human like" stillborn calf born from a cow a few years ago and it threw a big ruckus, too.


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 18, 2010)

Ugh, that's so messed up...


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

omg I saw that on tumblr    So disturbing.  But also kind of sad that the one other sheep like that was killed and burned by the ignorant villagers   Although I have to admit, don't know if I'd be too fond of a sheep that had a human face, but it's still a life.  Would be interesting to see what caused that mutation anyway.


----------



## Mαri (Jan 18, 2010)

Holy shit, what did I just see?


----------



## Y (Jan 18, 2010)

Mαri said:


> Holy shit, what did I just see?



You saw what cannot be unseen

Oh yeah, why is it that people are calling the people that killed the monstrosity of nature ignorant? They just did what any sensible person would do and that is KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 18, 2010)

GOD IS PUNISHING US ALL! RAGE AGAINST THE HEAVENS!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Jan 18, 2010)

not real

a human and a sheep cannot procreate


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 18, 2010)

you guys remeber that monkey faced pig?


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 18, 2010)

It's a genetic defect not a hu sheep "hybrid"/impossibility.


----------



## Fulcata (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Lance Vance (Jan 18, 2010)

That shit is fucked up, yo.

edit:  did half of you people even read the article?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 18, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 19, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> IT IS NOT POSSIBLE TO IMPREGNATE A GOAT WITH HUMAN SPERM. WHY DO PEOPLE NOT UNDERSTAND THIS?
> 
> Alright, rage aside, it's pretty creepy and quite a shame that scientists and researchers weren't able to get their hands on the specimen before the [obviously] superstitious citizens burnt the animal corpse.



THEY GOT THEIR HANDS ON IT

dammit people, are you all illiterate?

this one was born dead, in turkey, from a sheep, and scientists got a chance to examine it

the other one was born alive and killed, in zimbabwe, from a goat, and was burned before anyone had a chance to examine it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 19, 2010)

This is absolutly horrible. Beastiality is just so wrong.


----------



## Geek (Jan 19, 2010)

Psycho said:


> THEY GOT THEIR HANDS ON IT
> this one was born dead, in turkey, from a sheep, and scientists got a chance to examine it



Whats that? It was born a turkey from a sheep and was risen from the dead??!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2010)

I wonder how it would've tasted?


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2010)

The pig with a human face was creepier.
It was sometime back 2 years ago I think...


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 19, 2010)

After reading the article, clawing my eyes out dosen't seem like a bad idea.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 19, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> The pig with a human face was creepier.
> It was sometime back 2 years ago I think...




Looks more like a monke....Is it even still alive O.O


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Jan 19, 2010)

What has been seen.....


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2010)

Reading through this thread...

SOME OF YOU ACTUALLY THINK A HUMAN AND A SHEEP CAN BREED.

*INTEEEEEERNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!*


Gawd 

You asked for that caps lock. I'm aware several people have pointed this out previously.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 19, 2010)

... wtf
I would of burned it too, I think the devil is at work.
that is weird even when the face/head didnt even have hair on it.
How can you go from sheep to human, you have to leap across the monkey family first, but I'm betting on the beastiality instead of the defect


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 19, 2010)

Mephissto said:


> Creepy
> 
> Opinions?





> The governor of the province where the ugly goat was born said that the little goat was the fruit of unnatural relationship between the female goat and a man.




*Spoiler*: __ 








That is some sick shit.


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Jan 19, 2010)

WTF, Yuck man. this is the type of shit that gives me nightmares


----------



## Mish (Jan 19, 2010)

Some furry had sex with a sheep and this is the result?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 19, 2010)

I know its Mutation but seriously how can such a thing happen?

I know Human+Animal=Impossible but this is just weird.

Oddly that Pic really is burnt into my eyes now.


----------



## Eboue (Jan 19, 2010)

People are impressively stupid aint they. Bestiality? lol. so stupid. And the local governor called it evil. A defect evil? dont really think it has a morale code. in fact it DEFINATELY DOESNT. Stupid superstitious people burn it before scientists can find out about it. annoying.


----------



## Mαri (Jan 19, 2010)

Mio said:


> And at the bottom of the page...





This topic....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2010)

I remember that dog baby, it was weird looking.


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 19, 2010)

ahem, someone has been doing some beast-iality in the farm


----------



## Hinako (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sure there is a perfectly logical explanation for this.

They didn't kill it it was dead when it came out. Gosh read the article


----------



## g_core18 (Jan 19, 2010)

lol I wonder if some dude fucked a sheep and thats what came out...


----------



## Bleach (Jan 19, 2010)

THE ANTI-CHRIST IS UPON US!


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wonder if you can teach one of those things how to talk...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2010)

Our face isn't what makes us talk.


----------



## Mighty Balls (Jan 19, 2010)

lolwut.          .


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jan 20, 2010)

My grandma told me a similar story when I was still in grade school.

A pig gave birth to a human-faced piglet. 




> "This incident is very shocking. It is my first time to see such an evil thing. It is really embarrassing," he reportedly said. "The head belongs to a man while the body is that of a goat. *This is evident that an adult human being was responsible.* Evil powers caused this person to lose self control. We often hear cases of human beings who commit bestiality but this is the first time for such an act to produce a product with human features," he added.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 20, 2010)

somebody definitely fucked the goat


----------



## Psycho (Jan 20, 2010)

Ezio Auditore Da Firenze said:


> Whats that? It was born a turkey from a sheep and was risen from the dead??!



i will now teach you all the difference bet "a turkey" and "turkey"




get it now?

EDIT: i'd just like to add this to the discussion

[YOUTUBE]LxKkbs1y1Oc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lupin (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it saddening that I've seen worse? 

It's probably the fact that the lamb's wool-less and that it has a weird face. 

PS. Wasn't the lamb born dead?


----------



## Psycho (Jan 20, 2010)

Nickzxc said:


> Is it saddening that I've seen worse?
> 
> It's probably the fact that the lamb's wool-less and that it has a weird face.
> 
> PS. Wasn't the lamb born dead?



ignore 90% of the posts, most of these people were incapable of reading the article properly, yes it was born dead


----------



## Lupin (Jan 20, 2010)

Psycho said:


> ignore 90% of the posts, most of these people were incapable of reading the article properly, yes it was born dead



Won't blame them. They were probably weird-ed out by the picture to actually read through. I thought the picture was food at first.. I'm weird.


----------



## zaphood (Jan 22, 2010)

awwww god.... didn't need to click  on that link. I didn't


----------



## Rikudou (Jan 22, 2010)

So if I fuck a snake, It will give birth to a snake-man?


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 22, 2010)

...creepy.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 22, 2010)

Rikudou said:


> So if I fuck a snake, It will give birth to a snake-man?



try fucking a spider and giving birth to spiderman


----------



## Rikudou (Jan 22, 2010)

Psycho said:


> try fucking a spider and giving birth to spiderman



Good idea. My preshhhhhhious is laying it's eggs as we speak. I'll give you the results in 3 weeks... 

  

All in the name of science


----------



## Untitled (Jan 24, 2010)

Dinner time! :ho


----------



## DivineRiku (Jan 24, 2010)

Bestiality is wrong.


----------



## Shinya (Jan 24, 2010)

Noooooooo
I don't think i can sleep tonight


----------



## Mandala Magic (Jan 24, 2010)

Mephissto said:


> Creepy
> 
> Opinions?



Its Danzou! Kidding... (okay that was not a funny joke?).

Umm, that is really freaky.... the face looks eehh... it could have been someone trying to bring Jesus back into the world as a lamb.... O_o


----------



## Saphri (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow. That's... creepy


----------



## Emigan (Jan 24, 2010)

Guh...Very creepy. Can't stop picturing it now.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, that is just disturbing.


----------



## Queen Vag (Jan 24, 2010)

Bitch said:


> Why is it that everytime something interesting shows up, it gets killed?


simple.

people are afraid of the abstract.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 24, 2010)

somebody didn't get enough affection ... or too much ... :ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2010)

Someone probably read this: Sheep gives birth to human faced lamb turkey.


----------



## lookinglass (Jan 24, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK, MY EYES. 

Waiting for the "human gives birth to sheep-faced baby" one.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 24, 2010)

WHAT.DID.I.JUST.SEE ?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks cool.

Slight resemblance to Guy Fawkes.

I can see Anonymous has been busy, if no longer relevent in social circles.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 24, 2010)

aww poor thing 

I'd keep it as a pet


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd fuck it.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy fuck how ugly is this?


----------



## abcd (Jan 25, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, that is just disturbing.



Finally I understood the problem ...  The mouth should have been under the chin


----------



## Queen Vag (Jan 25, 2010)

the thing's got quite the jay leno chin dont it:ho


----------



## Camille (Jan 25, 2010)

Why did you post it? 


Wryyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## NahNahChill (Jan 25, 2010)

i need to clean the vomit from my keyboard


----------



## Aina (Jan 25, 2010)

What the fuck, they killed it! 

Anyways, that is quite an amazing mutation. I gotta say. 
Too bad now it is dead. D:>


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jan 25, 2010)

AWESOME! I wonder if its lamb chops taste like human?


----------



## MSAL (Jan 26, 2010)

im having ambivalent feelings here. Its one of the creepiest and sickest things ive ever seen, and yet the saddest too.

Beastiality at its worst.


----------



## Lookie (Jan 26, 2010)

too bad is dead now



Dr. Obvious said:


> AWESOME! I wonder if its lamb chops taste like human?



lol


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 26, 2010)

pretty weird


----------



## blue berry (Jan 27, 2010)

I would of personally kept it and taught it english


----------

